# Jealous dog?



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

So the last week or so my sons pit bull has been acting funny every time I pet sprocket (the new puppy)he comes up and either pulls sprockets leg back or he pushes him out of the way to try to get attention from me instead it almost seems like he's jealous
I give dexter the pit a lot more attention than sprocket but it's like he doesn't want sprocket to get any attention 
I never pet dexter when he acts this way 
What can I do to keep him from doing this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would keep them separated. That is not safe behavior with the size difference between a Havanese and a Pit Bull, to say nothing of jaw strength. That is NOT appropriate behavior for any reason. I would also get a good positive based trainer in to watch what is going on and help you normalize relations between the two. But for the time being, you need to manage the situation and just not let it happen.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I've been thinking about it I think when I pet the puppy I'll try fast feeding dexter treats for leaving him alone? They get along really well usually he doesn't always do this when I pet sprocket 
he hasn't hurt him he's not violent about it just more frantic to stop it? He has never bit down on him I don't think he's actually trying to hurt him just trying to get him out of the way I think but it's happening at least once a day now so think I need to do more than just telling him to go to his bed I do keep them separate when I'm not around and will try harder to keep him from ever doing it 
dexter is here from 12pm to about 1am every day so he's pretty much here all the time and I know he has more fun here with my Great Dane than he would if he was stuck at home by himself all day while my son works so I def want to find a way for them to both be ok with attention from me 
I'll ask my trainer at puppy class if they have any other suggestions  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree with Karen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jojofergy said:


> I've been thinking about it I think when I pet the puppy I'll try fast feeding dexter treats for leaving him alone? They get along really well usually he doesn't always do this when I pet sprocket
> he hasn't hurt him he's not violent about it just more frantic to stop it? He has never bit down on him I don't think he's actually trying to hurt him just trying to get him out of the way I think but it's happening at least once a day now so think I need to do more than just telling him to go to his bed I do keep them separate when I'm not around and will try harder to keep him from ever doing it
> dexter is here from 12pm to about 1am every day so he's pretty much here all the time and I know he has more fun here with my Great Dane than he would if he was stuck at home by himself all day while my son works so I def want to find a way for them to both be ok with attention from me
> I'll ask my trainer at puppy class if they have any other suggestions
> ...


The problem is that it doesn't really matter whether the big dog is TRYING to hurt Sprocket or not. Havanese puppies are small and fragile. All it would take is the bigger dog moving one way and Sprocket moving the other way with the Pit holding his leg, and Sprocket has s dislocated leg. The Pit wouldn't have to "mean" to do it... it would still be a tragedy all the way around. Until you can ENSURE that the Pit won't put his mouth on Sprocket, I'd keep them separated.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I have been removing dexter and putting him in his crate whenever he starts to look like he wants to do it he doesn't try to much anymore now he whines whenever I give sprocket attention which I have been allowing as long as he doesn't come at him at all 
My trainer recommended teaching all the dogs "place" and have them go to their beds and call each one whenever I want to pet one 
We are still working on place lol but I do think it's a good idea 
Unfortunately my son has told me he wants to move in a couple months his dad owns his own business and he has asked for my sons help my son has told him yes he is bringing dexter with him I'm pretty upset my son will be 3hrs away 
My other two dogs will be devastated they are so use to dexter every day all day and getting to see/play with my son every day when he drops dexter off 
Is there anything you guys would suggest I do to help them ease into not having dexter around? My trainer recommended me to start separating them a little more every day right now I have them sleep separately in a couple weeks I'll try maybe putting dexter in another room for a couple hrs? Any thoughts? Or suggestions 
I'm really hoping this isn't as bad as I think it's going to get luna and dexter has been together every day for over 2 years so they have grown very attached to each other the puppy loves playing with dexter but I think he likes Luna more so I'm not as worried about sprocket I know I'll be a little depressed and don't want the same for Luna 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

